# Fall 2013 ADBA Gazette cover



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Earl is now a Cover Model. Just came out today the Fall 2013 ADBA Gazette.








Earl aka K9 PERFORMANCE KNLS SPARTACUS RO1 SDC CGC CSAU


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Hahahaha! Setting the bar high!!! <<< ----{{{{ :rofl: 

GREAT WORK!!! you put some good time into him and it shows.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Congrats!! You earned that for sure!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Love it! He looks so happy and proud to jump over like that!  congrats!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

He loves to jump!!!









The two sides of Earl.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

^^ perfect example of many conversations on bulldogs and being sound...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That's wonderful congrats on making the cover  you've done such a beautiful job with him. Such a great boy.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Congrats Doug! This is very well deserved!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Helllllls yeahhhh!


----------



## BuckskinBeauty (Aug 14, 2013)

Congrats! Always loved Earl.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Great shot and congratulations!


----------



## ComancheNDN (Aug 12, 2013)

That's awesome!! Where can one find a copy?


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all the nice comments.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Looking good bud havent got mine yet but seen the ohoto around looks awesome.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

For the people that were asking where they can buy or subscribe to the Gazette. Here's the link. APBT Gazette


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for the link Elvisfink. Love the picture of Earl and congratulations. Hell, I'm proud for you. What a magnificent looking boy.

Joe


----------

